

Facebook brute-forcing hidden services - tosh
https://lists.torproject.org/pipermail/tor-talk/2014-October/035412.html

======
vetrom
Apparently the list server died. Here's a gmane link for the interim:
[http://article.gmane.org/gmane.network.tor.user/33957](http://article.gmane.org/gmane.network.tor.user/33957)

------
JustinBlaird
Not a link.

